# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Portat e rrjetit të bllokuara nga ISP

## x-e-n-i

*Qeto dite e kam lidh internetin ne shtepi por eshte puna se ne messenger nuk po mund ta shoh askend ne kamer pra nuk po funksionon kamera,po deshton gjithmone
Dhe i kam instalue Imeshin,Kazza edhe etj...,por spo mund te shkarkoj asgje tek Imesh kur me qet mu regjistrue perher po me thot deshtoi regjistrimi provo me vono qaty tek Proxy ku ken qaty mos po gaboj diqka une po ja japi Ip e gateway..
Por smundem te shkarkoj gje....*

----------


## Dito

Kjo teme duhet te ishte tek Pyesni ekspertet, gjithsesi po ju jap nje pergjigje: Nese ju nuk thoni menyren e lidhjes suaj me internetin eshte e veshtire te nxjerresh konklizione? dihet qe programe si imesh apo kaaza+ minimalisht duan nje shpejtesi rrjeti 10mgb nese shpejtesia juaj eshte me e vogel atehere nuk mund te lidhesh dot me programe te tilla si kazaa+ apo imesh, mendoni cfare informacioni percillet nepermjet ketyre programeve. E njejta gje eshte dhe per webcam-in tuaj thjesht shpejtesia e rrjetit tuaj nuk ju lejon transferta informacioni te nje sasie mbi shpejtesine. Normalisht ju keshilloj te merrni linje nga provider privat dhe jo ata shteteror qe lene mjaft per te deshiruar mbi cilesine e rrjetit qe posedojne.

----------


## edspace

Çdo program që komunikon nëpërmjet internetit përdor porta të caktuara në kompjuterin tënd. Në rastin tënd, gateway ose kompania që të ofron shërbimin e internetit, mund të ketë bllokuar portat që përdoren nga programet MSN, Kazaa, imesh, etj. Kjo ndodh shpesh sepse kompanitë duan të kufizojne trafikun në rrjetin e tyre. 

Kontakto kompaninë që të ofron shërbimin dhe pyeti nëse kanë bllokuar portat. Po nuk të lejojnë, mundohu të gjesh ndonjë kompani tjetër.

----------


## x-e-n-i

Faleminderit per pergjigjjet

----------


## x-e-n-i

Une e pyeta personin qe ma ka leshuar rrjetin dhe me tha se tek une jane portet e mbyllura e me tha se duhesh ta instalosh nje program e pastaj do te hapen portat dhe mund te punoj me keto programe ..
Une ja kerkova programin por me tha se nuk e di ku me ka mbetur dhe nuk e  dike se si e kishte emrin e me tha pas disa javeve ta gjaj e ta japi ...por une spo mund te pres disa jave...
Nese mundeni te ma gjeni kete program ju kisha falenderu shume sepse as kamera permes msn spo me punon as imesh ,as.....

----------


## Xemlo

Xeni nuk ka programe te vecanta per te hapur portat.Duhet te shpegosh fillimisht clidhje ke.Nese eshte dsl, isdn, modem normal apo dicka tjeter. Nese eshte dsl dhe ai modemi eshte dhe router ose eshte dhe nje router bashke me modemin atehere aty duhet te hapesh portat qe i ke te mbyllura.Kazaa nuk do te funksionoje, imesh po ashtu, emule do te funksionoje me low id, dmth gjithshka eshte e kote.E vetmja menyre qe mund te besh eshte te perdoresh nje program tunneling.

----------


## qoska

o lale kazaa do te te lidhet si vdekja emule mund ta lidhesh po te ndryshosh portat msn mund ta besh te shkoje nepermjet portes 80 tek connection zgjidh proxy through port 80 dhe ja hodhe, por per ndihme me te detajuar na thuaj cfare lidhje ke dhe pastaj te te ndihmojme

----------


## benseven11

shiko mos ta ka bllokuar porten firewalli
nje firewall e ka vete win xp tek controll panel/internet connection/properties/advanced
nqs ke firewall program hap firewallin dhe shiko tek opsionet trafiku
cfare servisesh dhe aplikacionesh jane me shenje lejo dhe cilat jane te bllokuara
shiko edhe per ndonje program sigurie qe vjen me nortonin bashke ose i pavarur
programe sigurise zakonisht kur nuk konfigurohen nxjerrin probleme
probleme te tilla mund te kesh edhe nga instalimi i XP SP2 pack qe e forcon shume sigurine e kompjuterit dhe mund te kete bllokuar me default portat e komunikimit me kazen dhe emule
Varet cfare versioni te kazes ke disa versione te kazes jane caktivizuar nga RIA
per arsyet qe dihen shiko per versionin me te ri te kazes
per te pare situaten me portat e kompjuterit (kaza perdor porten 1214
cilat porta jane te hapura per cilin prog/aplikacion,faqe interneti dhe cilat mbyllur
perdor programin X-Netstat profesional version 5.12
http://www.freshsw.com/xns/pro/
link shkarkimi xnetstat pro 
http://www.freshsw.com/xns/pro/download.html

----------


## edspace

Me programin HTTP-Tunnel mbase rregullon disa prej këtyre programeve të komunikojnë edhe me rrjet të mbyllur. 
Mund ta marrësh këtu
http://www.http-tunnel.com/html/solu...nel/client.asp

Versioni falas ka shpejtësi të kufizuar por mbase është e mjaftueshme për ty. 
Versioni i pa kufizuar është me para. Dikush kërkoi për ndonjë mënyrë pirate por nuk besoj të ketë ndonjë mënyrë sepse programi përdor sërvërat e vetë kompanisë që e kanë ndërtuar. Provoje njëherë.

----------


## x-e-n-i

Kam nje Anten mbi shtepi dhe nje Wireless Card ne kompjuter pra une nuk kam asgje tjeter as Router,,,,d.m.th ISP ma ka marre MAC adresen dhe ma ka leshuar rrjetin pra lidhja eshte Wireless.
E kam te instaluar Windows Xp me service pack 1 jo me service pack 2,,
E kam te instaluar nje Antivirus Kaspersky
......

----------


## x-e-n-i

Rrjetine  kam prej kujeses eshte shume i shpejt shpejtesia gjate downloadimit shkon deri 300 kb/s ..

----------


## qoska

epo provo ate qe te tha edspace eshte e vetmja mundesi qe ti te aktivizosh disa nga keta programe pasi ISP ka bllokuar portat

----------


## x-e-n-i

Provajderi ma dha programin Microsoft Firewall client me tha qe ky program eshte per kete problem por gjate instalimit pe qet kete error:
_Failed to copy C:/msisaund.ini to C:/msisaund.ini Internal Error: 0x20_

Ma mori mendja mos duhet me pas te instalum Windows 2000 sepse e kam te instaluar Windows XP me sp1.
?????????

----------


## edspace

xeni, 

Nqs kompania që të jep shërbimin ka bllokuar portat, e vetmja zgjidhje është prorami http-tunnel ose ndonjë i ngjashëm. Firewall i bllokon portat dhe nuk i hap ato. Nqs te duhet firewall, mjafton te instalosh edhe SP2 të windows XP nga windowsupdate.com. 

Kërko nga administratorët e shërbimit të internetit që ti ta hapin portat. Për aq kohë sa paguan për shërbimin, duhet ta marrësh atë të plotë dhe jo vetëm për shfletimin e faqeve. 
Ata kanë arsyet e tyre që i bllokojnë por nqs nuk duan të humbasin klientët, mbase ta plotesojnë dëshirën.

----------


## gonisoft

kam nevoje per ndihmen tuaj 
ISP ime ka bllokuar te gjitha portet mbi 4500 qka jane ne njekohesishte ne ate mbi 4500 gjinden edhe portet per IRC dhe Torrent keshtu qe jane ka me duhen me i pas te hapuna keto porte a ka ndokush ndonje ide se si mund ta zgjedh kete problem , kam degjuar qe ekziston nej Port Simulator  , por nuk e gjej dot

tugn ju pershendes 
flm per mirekuptim

----------


## Alket123

> kam nevoje per ndihmen tuaj 
> ISP ime ka bllokuar te gjitha portet mbi 4500 qka jane ne njekohesishte ne ate mbi 4500 gjinden edhe portet per IRC dhe Torrent keshtu qe jane ka me duhen me i pas te hapuna keto porte a ka ndokush ndonje ide se si mund ta zgjedh kete problem , kam degjuar qe ekziston nej Port Simulator  , por nuk e gjej dot
> 
> tugn ju pershendes 
> flm per mirekuptim


Port Emulator nuk ka per te bere pune sepse router,firewall etc matane tek ISP location i bllokon portat jo PC juaj. Nderro ISP. Ku gjendet kjo ISP?

----------


## edspace

Lexo përgjigjet më lart për programin http-tunnel. Gjithashtu lexo dhe temën Si te shmangim bllokimin e portave te chatit nga ISP që tregon si të përdorësh programin HTTP-Tunnel. Ky program është falas, por ka shpejtësi të kufizuar. Provoje njëherë se mbase ka shpejtësi të mjaftueshme për atë që do të bësh ti.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

E para here qe degjoj qe nje isp bllokon portat nga 4500 e lart eshte pak cudi se zakonisht ata bllokojne portat specifike jo nje rang te madh ... per sa i perket http-tunnel e perdorimit te tij per download qe te shofesh nje shpejtesi shjkarkimi te sakte duhet te kesh droadband connection haroje me dialup po edhe nje gje tjeter pse pikerisht do te perdoresh portat 4500 e lart mjafton ndrysho settings te programeve ne portat e caktuara edhe ule ne nje porte nen 4500 qe te punoje per te provuar nese porta eshte e hapur edhe nese ke nje kompjuuter te vetem te lidhur me rjetin (gje qe eshte me efikase per skanimin e portave) shko ne kete website edhe skano  per porta te hapura ne sistemin tend Shields UP Edhe gji nje porte te hapur per instruksjone lexo ne ate website

Ardi

----------


## qoska

Hehe duket sikur ata te ISP perdorin sisteme nga SUN pasi vetem SUN perdor portat 1200 - 4500 per porta te panjohura dmth qe mund te perdroen per cdo gje.

Mbase nje zgjidhje do te ishte te ndertoje nje router vete dhe  te zgjidhje qe portat per tu perdorur per NAT te jete po te njejte me ato qe te lejon ISP dhe nuk do kesh me probleme.
Per me teper mbasi te krijosh router-in mund te instalosh dhe OpenVPN dhe ISP nuk e ka te lehte te dalloje se c'lloj trafiku kryen ti.

Shpresoj te te ndihmoje.

----------


## Alket123

> Mbase nje zgjidhje do te ishte te ndertoje nje router vete dhe te zgjidhje qe portat per tu perdorur per NAT te jete po te njejte me ato qe te lejon ISP dhe nuk do kesh me probleme.


Ok mund te besh NAT rules ne nje router te tille qe porten 50 te nje hosti te e drejtoje tek porta 100 e hostit tjeter.

Si do e marri vesh routeri matane kete marifet? Hack routerin matane? Te ndryshoje ISP ne mos te futet ne probleme ligjore.

----------

